# Gentoo nie wstaje po instalacji

## spinerr

Skompilowałem jądro, zainstalowałem system i gentoo nie wstaje, prawdopodobnie coś źle zaznaczyłem przy konfiguracji kernela (sprawdzony plik konfig pochodził ze starszej wersji)

kernel zatrzymuje się po tym:

grep used greatest stack depth: 5820 bytes left

clocksource tsc unstable (delta= 820172934 ns)

switching to clocksource pit

nic więcej się nie dzieje, żadnych komunikatów o błędach, a komputer się raczej nie zawiesza- można włączyć numlocka, a monitor przechodzi w tryb standby po paru minutach, po naciśnięciu klawisza włącza się ponownie.

Co może być nie tak?

----------

## Garrappachc

Popularny ostatnio bug, ja też go miałem. Zchrootuj się na ten system i:

```
rc-update add udev sysinit

cd /dev

mknod --mode=600 console c 5 1 

mknod --mode=666 null c 1 3 

mknod --mode=666 zero c 1 5
```

oraz zobacz, czy masz w jądrze zaznaczoną opcję:

```
-> Device Drivers 

-> Generic Driver Options 

[*] Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev 

[*] Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs (NEW)
```

Jeśli nie, przekompiluj i przekopiuj obraz. Reboot i śmiga.

----------

## spinerr

```
Popularny ostatnio bug, ja też go miałem. Zchrootuj się na ten system i:

Kod:

rc-update add udev sysinit

cd /dev

mknod --mode=600 console c 5 1

mknod --mode=666 null c 1 3

mknod --mode=666 zero c 1 5
```

po tym wystartowało, czyli problemem był brak udev na starcie czy brak plików specjalnych?

p.s.

kernela trzeba przekompilować te opcje mam niezaznaczone.

----------

## Pryka

Po wykonaniu:

```
cd /dev

mknod --mode=600 console c 5 1

mknod --mode=666 null c 1 3

mknod --mode=666 zero c 1 5
```

I tak by Ci pewnie system nie wstał, bo ostatnio w tarballu był bug i udev nie siedział w sysinit, więc rozwiązanie dała Ci całość. 

Co do kernela, ja tam też tego nie mam i żyję  :Very Happy: 

ps. Jeśli dokonujesz jakichkolwiek zmian w konfiguracji kernela to musisz go potem przebudować i wrzucić co trzeba do /boot

----------

## SlashBeast

```
Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs (NEW)
```

Nie wiem czy to jest dobry pomysl, generalnie to wystarczy dodac ten zgubiony symlink (udev do sysinit) i bedzie dobrze. Devtmpfs to jeszcze ciekawostka przyrodnicza i mozna bez niej zyc.

----------

## Garrappachc

A to może. W każdym razie grunt, że system działa.

----------

